# It works!



## DavidR8 (Nov 8, 2019)

I had two aluminum blanks lying around so I chucked them up, faced and turned them. 
This represents my true entry into the rabbit hole! 

They may become two rollers for a 2x72” belt grinder. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 8, 2019)

That's how we get you! Bwwahahaha


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 8, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> That's how we get you! Bwwahahaha



It’s rather addictive I will say!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Nov 8, 2019)

Speaking as another addict, considering all the potential addictions in the world......this doesn't seem so bad!
-brino


----------



## higgite (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello, my name is Tom and I’m a hobby machinist. I’m not an addict because I can quit any time I want to. I’ve done it hundreds of times.

My problem is that watching chips fly and metal mysteriously become skinnier is like staring at a campfire. No reason to do it, it’s just mesmerizing and somehow satisfying. Have I mentioned that I’m not addicted to it?

Welcome to the addic hobby, David. Good job on the cylinder.

Tom


----------



## francist (Nov 8, 2019)

Just wait till you start measuring stuff....
.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 8, 2019)

francist said:


> Just wait till you start measuring stuff....
> .



Speaking of measuring things I bought a dial indicator, dial test indicator and a 1” Mitutoyo caliper today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Nov 8, 2019)

francist said:


> Just wait till you start measuring stuff....



That only applies if you need to know if it's 12 steps or 12.000001 steps. 
-brino


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 8, 2019)

Dial indicators and Micrometers are “gateway” tools..... I’m a full on addict, and I own that! I have walked the 12 step recovery pathway and I have stumbled. But I am strong, and even though I stumble, I know that I am amongst others who fight along side me....... I won’t suffer in silence, but I simply don’t want to live in a world without metrology.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Nov 8, 2019)

brino said:


> Speaking as another addict, considering all the potential addictions in the world......this doesn't seem so bad!
> -brino



I dunno, I think drug addiction would be cheaper!  

But of course I rather have the tool addiction and money is not being blown away, it's an investment.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 8, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> It’s rather addictive I *should stay away*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



FTFY 

But too late, you're screwed, enjoy your stay! Looks like you will fit just fine here with us. Remember, it's not a problem if you know you have a problem.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 8, 2019)

higgite said:


> My problem is that watching chips fly and metal mysteriously become skinnier is like staring at a campfire. No reason to do it, it’s just mesmerizing and somehow satisfying.



I'd choose the campfire every time ,  although turning a nice piece of barstock into worthless chips is quite amusing at times .


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 8, 2019)

The addiction is taking hold. 
I drool after milling machines and 12x lathes. I admit to caressing a Miller TIG whilst buying my metrology tools. 
In my disaster of a shop I eye every cylindrical object to see if it will fit into the chuck. 
Let there be chips! 

Glad to be amongst fellow addicts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 8, 2019)

Turning perfectly good metal into chips is far more fun that it has any right to be. 

Making somewhat useful things is also addictive. I think half of us make tools just to have an excuse. 

Measuring those things also gets interesting...  I had to do some fast talking to myself. I really didn't have space for a huge surface plate/table or a way to move it... I almost ended up owning it anyway...


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 8, 2019)

ttabbal said:


> Turning perfectly good metal into chips is far more fun that it has any right to be.
> 
> Making somewhat useful things is also addictive. I think half of us make tools just to have an excuse.
> 
> Measuring those things also gets interesting...  I had to do some fast talking to myself. I really didn't have space for a huge surface plate/table or a way to move it... I almost ended up owning it anyway...



I wasn’t that lucky..... I managed to lower a 450 pound Starrett 36x24x4 down 11 townhouse stairs to my basement shop, constructed a gantry crane and moved it into position...... and what’s worse is that I involved an innocent friend..... it’s one thing to cast yourself into the abyss, but it’s almost unspeakable to involve some unsuspecting innocent friend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 9, 2019)

I started making wood chips in 1963, turned to metal in i970 and never looked back. It has been a rewarding life, I have a great sence of accomplishment and continue to  learn and design.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 9, 2019)

Welcome aboard the crazy train, you are just starting an amazing ride! be careful though with being lured to the dark side of metrology. Darn interesting topic but if you convince yourself you can do it on the cheap you will be able to see the results or lack of very quickly.  By all means enjoy yourself, ask questions, make projects and grow your skills. One note to the wise for you, never ask on here what machine to buy because we will all have you blow your budget out of the water because you know addicts need to lure new blood into their addiction. Enjoy our new found hobby and the skills you will learn and please take us along for the ride too!


----------



## higgite (Nov 9, 2019)

tweinke said:


> ....... One note to the wise for you, never ask on here what machine to buy because we will all have you blow your budget out of the water because you know addicts need to lure new blood into their addiction.......



I don't know about you, but I LOVE spending other people's money!  

Tom


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 9, 2019)

You will soon enter stage 2 of your addiction by looking on Craig's list for machines and tooling.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 9, 2019)

NCjeeper said:


> You will soon enter stage 2 of your addiction by looking on Craig's list for machines and tooling.



Oh oh. I’m in real trouble!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 9, 2019)

it gets to be a chronic condition when you look at CL before you goto work, you read tool catalogs for lunch and (surf)hunt ebay at night.

i have predictions for you my new friend,
tools do fornicate and soon will fill your garage
your neighbors will soon outstretch arms filled with broken devises for repair, they will cheer your arrival home
you will spend untold thousands on machines, tooling, measuring devises, and associated accouterments 
you will curse and rejoice, sometimes only seconds apart and in differing order
you'll make things you and others dream about, but the difference will be that you actually made the things of dreams

bucker' up, you are in for a ride!


----------



## cathead (Nov 9, 2019)

NCjeeper said:


> You will soon enter stage 2 of your addiction by looking on Craig's list for machines and tooling.



Jeez, I hope stage 3 isn't cruising through the scrap yard looking for good stuff cuz I got that.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 9, 2019)

There's no cure is there?


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 9, 2019)

francist said:


> Just wait till you start measuring stuff....
> .


We all know the only way to be completely confident of a measurement is to have faith, and measure only once!


----------



## francist (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh make no mistake, I have an abundance of faith. As well as an abundance of dial indicators, surface gauges, test indicators, micrometers......


----------



## 682bear (Nov 9, 2019)

You can check out any time you like... but you can never leave...

-Bear


----------



## mikey (Nov 10, 2019)

Dave, don't believe these guys. You can be a hobby machinist without buying every tool in sight or accumulating multiple machine tools. They make it seem like this deplorable tool addiction is inevitable but it just ain't so. 

You believe me, right?


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 10, 2019)

mikey said:


> Dave, don't believe these guys. You can be a hobby machinist without buying every tool in sight or accumulating multiple machine tools. They make it seem like this deplorable tool addiction is inevitable but it just ain't so.
> 
> You believe me, right?



Don't listen to this one he doesn't love you the way your lathe does.....


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 10, 2019)

mikey said:


> Dave, don't believe these guys. You can be a hobby machinist without buying every tool in sight or accumulating multiple machine tools. They make it seem like this deplorable tool addiction is inevitable but it just ain't so.
> 
> You believe me, right?



 I don't !


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 10, 2019)

Does this discussion somehow have any similarities to those (cringe ..shudder) "groups, usually arranged in a circle that "give support" to  confessional incumbents who are still partly in denial about some off-the wall obsession addiction?

Are we _really_ at a stage where we are now nearly prone to the persuasions of an astute opportunist provider of rehab facilities? Er.. "The Betty Ford-style Clinic for Machine Tool Addiction Victims"?   Noooooooo!

He can't feel OK until he gets a whiff of marking fluid?  OMG - that guy keeps sniffing the aroma of over-deep cut blue-hot curly chips. He just can't stop! 

What about that fella in the corner who never moves around much except to keep scraping away at the same corner of a big piece of cast iron?

Oh Boy! Just by having gravitated here, are we already in some kind of trouble?


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 10, 2019)

mikey said:


> Dave, don't believe these guys. You can be a hobby machinist without buying every tool in sight or accumulating multiple machine tools. They make it seem like this deplorable tool addiction is inevitable but it just ain't so.
> 
> You believe me, right?


Somehow - I just cannot bring myself to (believe). I already know that neither do you! Or - you just keep telling yourself that!


----------



## brino (Nov 10, 2019)

graham-xrf said:


> Are we _really_ at a stage where we are now nearly prone to the persuasions of an astute opportunist provider of rehab facilities? Er.. "The Betty Ford-style Clinic for Machine Tool Addiction Victims"?



More of a "Henry Ford Clinic"......
-brino


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 10, 2019)

Alright..... I’m just going to say it..... I can’t live this lie any longer. I’ve always known I guess.... the signs were there. I’ve been a closet Apprentice Machinist my entire life, but I’ve really only admitted it to myself in the last few years..... I love tools and I don’t care who knows! WOW...... I feel so free. Now I need to find a good machine shop auction (like the ones Mr. Pete attends).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## higgite (Nov 10, 2019)

xxxx


graham-xrf said:


> .... What about that fella in the corner who never moves around much except to keep scraping away at the same corner of a big piece of cast iron?


Well, harrumph, you don't hafta get personal about it.  



graham-xrf said:


> ...... Oh Boy! Just by having gravitated here, are we already in some kind of trouble?


Not me. I don't need no stinkin' therapy. Nor do any of the other voices in my head.

Tom


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 10, 2019)

This always makes me think of the end of The Jerk







All I need is a lathe, that is it, oh and a mill and that's it. I need a bench grinder, a lathe, a mill and a bench grinder, oh and that shaper, a lathe, a mill, a bench grinder and a shaper, and this surface grinder and the drill press and that's it. I don't need anything else, I need that...


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 10, 2019)

I've come to the conclusion that 90% of the "fun" in machining comes from buying tooling.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 10, 2019)

Pcmaker said:


> I've come to the conclusion that 90% of the "fun" in machining comes from buying tooling.



Don't forget making stuff for the machines.


----------



## Pcmaker (Nov 10, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> Don't forget making stuff for the machines.



Yep. After over a year, all I've ever done is work on the machines themselves and buy even more tooling


----------



## mikey (Nov 10, 2019)

graham-xrf said:


> Somehow - I just cannot bring myself to (believe). I already know that neither do you! Or - you just keep telling yourself that!



Ah, that is where you would be wrong, Sir. I am not a Tool-A-Holic like these other hobby type guys. I am Curious!

Take lathe chucks for example. My Emco Super 11 came with a Rohm-made cast steel 3 jaw chuck and a similarly made 4 jaw independent. In my research, I heard that Rohm also made a forged steel version of these chucks for Emco so I set about finding them, just to satisfy my curiosity about it, you see. It turned out that these forged chucks are indeed different in quality and construction. Then I kept seeing guys say that set tru chucks were the very best so I bought a Yuasa 3 jaw set tru to find out if they were right and they were, sorta'. Then @wrmiller said that only a 6 jaw Pratt Burnerd setrite could possibly be the world's best chuck so I had to find out, right? Then I set out to find a Yuasa magnetic chuck and an accurate ER-40 chuck and finally, finally, my curiosity was sated. Now I know that if a work piece that is within the work envelope of my lathe cannot be held with the chucks I have then it just cannot be held!

So you see, I acquire tools merely because I am curious. To say that I am addicted would not be true!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 10, 2019)

Pcmaker said:


> Yep. After over a year, all I've ever done is work on the machines themselves and buy even more tooling



Now this made me laugh. 
In a previous life, my former once asked me if I was ever going to actually make anything with my all my tools or was I just going to make shop stuff. 

My response was succinct. “I think the three fully gutted and renovated bathrooms, new kitchen and all new hardwood floors count as using my tools to make something other than shop stuff.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 11, 2019)

mikey said:


> Then @wrmiller said that only a 6 jaw Pratt Burnerd setrite could possibly be the world's best chuck so I had to find out, right?



Hey, waitaminute Mikey, I never said that. I don't even own a 6-jaw chuck. I do own a 8" 3-jaw set-rite though. 

Really darn good chuck too.


----------



## mikey (Nov 11, 2019)

Oops, sorry Bill. Thought it was you! I suck at this tongue in cheek stuff.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 11, 2019)

mikey said:


> Oops, sorry Bill. Thought it was you! I suck at this tongue in cheek stuff.



It's OK Sir.


----------



## GL (Nov 11, 2019)

This Old Tony said he got interested in machining and welding to fix things.  Mr. Pete says any guy with 10k worth of tools can build a $5 part. How you can live without a lathe and a mill is beyond me.  Curiosity and anal retentitiveness may mean that putting up with the "unacceptability" of a milled surface means you have to get a surface grinder.  And while you might use a broach to cut a key way, it's soo much more limiting than a shaper. The more you know, the more tools are required (or at least you know you don't have - that's the same thing, right?).  This logical progression is obvious to the enlightened. Words like affliction, addiction, obsession, etc. would indicate we are doing it wrong (not that most mental patients don't feel they are very right also).  The fact that there are so many of us laughing our kiester off at this thread means we have all, independently, arrived at the same place by mostly the same progression.  I am, and will be, unapologetic - welcome to the club.  If they can't single point a thread, I say screw them.  Aspire to have a really cool auction when you are gone.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 12, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Speaking of measuring things I bought a dial indicator, dial test indicator and a 1” Mitutoyo caliper today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you are hooked. ...your done for. No turning back. Buy something a arbor and a couple of collets,I know you want to.... no one will know


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 12, 2019)

$10K tools to build a $5 part? Think about the mass production tooling it took to make that quick-change toolpost you agonized over before settling for the Chinese cheapo from eBay, and you discovered it was pretty good for the $$$. The production intrinsic value of the thing is just soooo low!

I wonder the pharmaceutical industry might conjure up a way to wean us off this addiction. Maybe some kind of patch you stick on your arm containing .. I dunno, "Essence of Way Oil", or something..


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 12, 2019)

This is not my quote, but I think it is awesome...... “I had a nightmare last night. I dreamt that I had died and my wife sold all my tools for what I told her I paid for them.” So...... who in the group can say 100% that they have never “skewed” a price when sharing the story of a purchase with their spouse? Or that every purchase has been reported...... 

“Crickets Chirping in the silence........”

Yeah, that’s what I thought. I may have a problem, but I am in good company..... and if an addiction to tools and “things mechanical” is the worst I ever do, well, my grandfather would be proud of me. 

Cheers lads!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 12, 2019)

Actually, I’m 100% honest about my shop spending. 
Her perspective is that good things come from a well equipped shop.

She has a rare book passion that I fully support. Mind you rare books appreciate in value. My mini lathe is never going to appreciate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 12, 2019)

We're pretty above board in my house about spending. On both sides we have relatively inexpensive hobbies that keep us at home. We've both seen others with actual expensive hobbies, sportscars, boats, bar hopping, mistresses / pool boys... 

When I bought a fire engine, the low boy operator who delivered it kept saying, you must have the coolest wife. I'd be sleeping on the couch if I brought a fire truck home.   

On the other side she has a gaming computer that cost more than any of my individual machines, and some dresses that could have bought me a nice set of boring bars.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 12, 2019)

There is no 12 step program for tool addicts because there is no cure!


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 12, 2019)

Moderatemixed said:


> This is not my quote, but I think it is awesome...... “I had a nightmare last night. I dreamt that I had died and my wife sold all my tools for what I told her I paid for them.”


OK - while I will try to keep things in the "laughing our kiester off at this thread" theme as mentioned by GL earlier, you almost, but not quite, visited a darker place, so I am, just temporarily, going to go all the way there!

The sense of pride in the home machine shop setup, and the collection of fine tools that has given the fella so much joy is likely not shared in the same sense, nor intensity by those around him, and when he finally kicks the bucket, we may find others around who value his possessions less. I became acutely aware of this when I collected my South Bend 9C from a $147 eBay sale. It was covered in clean oil, and had clearly been looked after. The owner had passed away, and his descendant relatives were disposing of his stuff like it was a car-boot junk sale!

Yeah - I have the addiction!  I am a total goner - well past redemption. It is not the first time I have loved activities where (most of) my families reaction was "What? At your age. Are you crazy"? Unlike Tutankhamun, I know I can't take it with me, so I just don't care what happens to the stuff. I just want to be happy messing with it now!

The OP only has to know that he is now on the slippery slope of something that will likely give him joy. You can tell by the grin and the glazed eyes look, and the faster beating pulse as the steel is cut, and the way he punches the air every now and then.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Nov 12, 2019)

Regarding my last post...... I was just joking along..... Sorry to disrupt the thread. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fixit (Nov 12, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Actually, I’m 100% honest about my shop spending.
> Her perspective is that good things come from a well equipped shop.
> 
> She has a rare book passion that I fully support. Mind you rare books appreciate in value. My mini lathe is never going to appreciate.
> ...




You will appreciate it


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 12, 2019)

Moderatemixed said:


> Regarding my last post...... I was just joking along..... Sorry to disrupt the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



No worries!
I’m a first class thread disrupter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 13, 2019)

Moderatemixed said:


> Yeah, that’s what I thought. I may have a problem, but I am in good company..... and if an addiction to tools and “things mechanical” is the worst I ever do, well, my grandfather would be proud of me.


 Not at all - I did understand. No apology needed. You triggered a LOL here! It was me who got to thinking about how humor often covers a awkward truth!

In my case telling the truth about the cost of the machine was moot. She gets to see the bank statement anyway.
It was more of a "Why were you and Andy trawling eBay at night with 2.5 drinks in"? .. and "Did you even bother to check how far away this collection only thing was located"?  Andy rescued me. He has a white van. He is a fellow addict worse than me!


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 13, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> There is no 12 step program for tool addicts because there is no cure!



Well, there is one: Going from a very good paying career to forced early retirement. No money...no more tools.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 13, 2019)

For me the opposite...  almost no money, but amost all of it to tools.  I can't stop!  I now have 3 full size mills 3 metal lathes and a lot more!  Room has beome a big problem.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 13, 2019)

NCjeeper said:


> You will soon enter stage 2 of your addiction by looking on Craig's list for machines and tooling.



If you follow the CL ad thread, you will notice that I post an inordinate number of finds, and those are just the ones I'm not interested in.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 13, 2019)

I’m a CL regular as well. Sadly it’s not very gratifying here. 
Though I did find a nice SB CL0770R today in Vancouver . $1200. 









						Used Southbend Clo 770r Lathe - 684-12 - Coast Machinery Group
					

Southbend Clo 770r Lathe ONLY $1200 CAD. Used Machinery Sales, We Buy & Sell Industrial Equipment. Great Deals on Used machines, Global Shipping Available, 45 Days warranty, Shop Now!



					www.coastmachinery.com
				




Makes the local SB 9C in pieces for $1100 a complete rip-off. 









						south bend lathe
					

south bend lathe.  baldor motor 3&4 jaw chuck, faceplate, change gears.




					r.used.ca
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 13, 2019)

David, try Kijiji.ca... I picked up two really nice machines from Richmond in the past few years, advertised on kijiji...

The SB is a great find...


----------



## brino (Nov 13, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Makes the local SB 9C in pieces for $1100 a complete rip-off.



not to mention the gear-box vs. the bucket of gears......
-brino


----------



## WalterC (Nov 14, 2019)

wrmiller said:


> Well, there is one: Going from a very good paying career to forced early retirement. No money...no more tools.



 That's why at 65, I'm still working my business.  Not ready for a set and reduced income.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 28, 2019)

My QCTP arrived today. Very happy with the quality. 
Put the 2x27" belt grinder on the bench and it's a piece of junk. It will be going back.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 28, 2019)

Which 2X72 grinder did you buy?


----------



## darkzero (Nov 28, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> Which 2X72 grinder did you buy?



Since he mentioned the low quality it's more likely to be a 2x27 like he stated rather than a 2x72. 

2x27s look like this:


----------



## ttabbal (Nov 28, 2019)

Yeah, not so much for us. You know you want to build a 2x72. As a bonus, you can blame @mikey for addicting you to tool grinding!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 28, 2019)

It’s pretty much like @darkzero posted. 
3450 rpm is scary fast for something of such low quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

What was wrong with it?  No hope in making it work better?


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 29, 2019)

darkzero said:


> What was wrong with it?  No hope in making it work better?


The belt speed off the 3450 rpm motor seems crazy high to me. I could be wrong as I've never had one of these before.
Generally speaking it feels cheap. Truth be told it was freezing in the shop and I didn't spend a lot of time with it.
It needs an actual tool rest instead of folded tinfoil. That part I can solve. 
Maybe I shouldn't be too hasty just yet.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

My Jet 2x42 runs 3450 RPM & it runs fine. You're gonna have to buy or build a grinder with a VFD if you want slower/variable speed. I'd like a 2x72 with VFD someday but until then the Jet has been doing just fine for me.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 29, 2019)

@DavidR8 I have a friend that has  a very well equipped shop, and he has one of those grinder/sander combos, and his has served him very well.  How about a picture or 2, so we can compare it to Fred's? I live about 1/2 hour from his shop, so I won't  be taking any pictures of his right away.

Note:  I have a 3/4 HP 6X48 and a 1HP 6X48 belt sander.  Despite temptation, you just can't lean super hard, even on those: they both have 1725 RPM motors, the smaller one has a much slower belt speed (more torque on the belt), and still you have to be patient.  Besides, surface finish and other operations aren't a race.  I prefer the slower removal rate, so I can get the result I want.

I get amused by the youtube guys with 3 and 5HP belt sanders having contests on removal rates.  More HP is related to how much heat is put into the part, and how fast your fingers burn.  For space savings, I think I'd prefer the grinder/sander type that you have.


----------



## francist (Nov 29, 2019)

I have a similar affair except it’s a 2x32 belt and a wheel instead of flat disc. I bought mine at KMS several years ago, a “General International” which roughly translates to “offshore”. I built a new rest for the wheel and do all my lathe tool grinding there, but must confess I don’t use the belt side at all. I have a 1x42 Delta that works better and that I’m more used to, plus as you have discovered the rest for the belt is garbage. With a new rest and stiffer platen though it might not be bad.

I have mine mounted to a 2” thick chunk of particle board about 20” square for some base stability. I would NOT run one without having it bolted to something.

-frank


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I get amused by the youtube guys with 3 and 5HP belt sanders having contests on removal rates.



I haven't seen any of those but I think Fireball Tools' go kart belt sander would probably be the winner.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 29, 2019)

This is essentially what I have.
I like it for the small footprint. The 2x72 machines are a bit large for my space.
Mods I can see doing is reorienting the belt so it's vertical instead of canted back. Making a toolrest that puts the work against the flat part of the belt instead of the roller also makes sense. Otherwise I'll be grinding a smaller radius into my bits than I would get on a 6" wheel.



I like the belt side of this one better. The disc side I'm not fussy about.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 29, 2019)

darkzero said:


> I haven't seen any of those but I think Fireball Tools' go kart belt sander would probably be the winner.


Stuff like that kind of irritates me. Seems like so much machismo for what purpose?


----------



## mikey (Nov 29, 2019)

The builder is a welding fabricator by trade and seems like a really great guy. I watch his videos from time to time and I like his personality. That aside, this grinder will be really useful in his line of work, which is with mostly structural steel. It is certainly overkill for a hobby shop but that was never his intention.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> Stuff like that kind of irritates me. Seems like so much machismo for what purpose?



Because for YT/Internet points & he can!

That belt sander is cool as hell but yes overkill. Was a nice project that he documented. Like Mikey said, that guy is a great guy & I watch his videos too. He makes his own somewhat unique squares that he sells.


----------



## higgite (Nov 29, 2019)

Tim "The Toolman" Taylor would be proud.

Tom


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> This is essentially what I have.
> I like it for the small footprint. The 2x72 machines are a bit large for my space.
> Mods I can see doing is reorienting the belt so it's vertical instead of canted back. Making a toolrest that puts the work against the flat part of the belt instead of the roller also makes sense. Otherwise I'll be grinding a smaller radius into my bits than I would get on a 6" wheel.
> View attachment 306789
> ...



So the top one, the angle isn't adjustable? I thought it would be. The bottom is a popular design that many people use. It also uses 2x42 belts which is much more common than 2x27. Not very many different belt options available for the 2x27 belts.

This is the 2x42 I have. Has a disc also which I use quite often. But I use the belt sander for all around general purpose.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 29, 2019)

@darkzero That's a design I can get behind! 
A 2x42 would be my first choice but I can't deal with the $425 price tag for me to get one. I might see if I can modify the 2x27 into something that works better.


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 29, 2019)

darkzero said:


> This is the 2x42 I have. Has a disc also which I use quite often. But I use the belt sander for all around general purpose.


Even without the belt grinder, just from the background, I have a serious case of "shop envy".
All you have done is reinforce my addiction!
I lurch from machine acquisition & restoration syndrome" into "shop environment refurbishment" mania.
I am lost! Utterly sunk!


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

DavidR8 said:


> @darkzero That's a design I can get behind!
> A 2x42 would be my first choice but I can't deal with the $425 price tag for me to get one. I might see if I can modify the 2x27 into something that works better.



Ah I forgot you were in Canada. I was gonna look up some other options In case you were interested but I'm not very familiar with all the vendors in Canada & if shipping from the US would even be worth it. I'm sure you have done plenty of searching though.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

graham-xrf said:


> Even without the belt grinder, just from the background, I have a serious case of "shop envy".
> All you have done is reinforce my addiction!
> I lurch from machine acquisition & restoration syndrome" into "shop environment refurbishment" mania.
> I am lost! Utterly sunk!



Haha, thanks. But shop, I wish I had a shop! All I have is my little cramped work space in part of a 2 car garage but it's my "shop", I make do with what I can & I'm happy.  

Most everything in my workspace except for the lathe, mill, & work bench is portable so I can tuck them away when not needed.

Lol, I hear ya, we all have the same issues more or less but at least we can all share the same experiences together in comfort!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 29, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Ah I forgot you were in Canada. I was gonna look up some other options In case you were interested but I'm not very familiar with all the vendors in Canada & if shipping from the US would even be worth it. I'm sure you have done plenty of searching though.



Thanks, between shipping and exchange rate it usually ends up being a losing proposition for me. 
I’ll take it apart and see what I can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Nov 29, 2019)

Yours may be a tad different but as I recall it was dead easy to adjust the belt arrangement on mine to be vertical. I think it was just a clamp type of thing that snugged around the nose of the motor on that end. Mine came with the belt thing set to horizontal.

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 29, 2019)

francist said:


> Yours may be a tad different but as I recall it was dead easy to adjust the belt arrangement on mine to be vertical. I think it was just a clamp type of thing that snugged around the nose of the motor on that end. Mine came with the belt thing set to horizontal.
> 
> -frank



Thanks Frank, I’ll take a closer look over the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2019)

I took 15 mins and pulled the belt side of the grinder apart.
The sheet metal is held on with three machine screws and the motor housing has number of threaded bosses around the circumference. The sheet metal housing has a couple of patterns of corresponding holes. Two of the holes allow the sheet metal housing to be positioned near vertical. It needs a third hole drilled in the sheet metal make it completely vertical but that's an easy fix.

Dumb question. What the best way to transfer the pattern of the holes in the motor housing to the sheetmetal housing?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm sure you make good with what you have.  Let me know if I can help.

Your pattern question:  Use a piece of laser printer paper, lay it on the holes and boss and use the side of a pencil to hilight all the holes and features.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 30, 2019)

oh, try carborundum or ceramic  belts, they really help you get the most out of your sander.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> I'm sure you make good with what you have.  Let me know if I can help.
> 
> Your pattern question:  Use a piece of laser printer paper, lay it on the holes and boss and use the side of a pencil to hilight all the holes and features.


Of course... I used to do that when I was a kid. Doh!


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> oh, try carborundum or ceramic  belts, they really help you get the most out of your sander.


I just realized that I can buy 4x27 belts and cut them to 2" width


----------



## darkzero (Nov 30, 2019)

You can even buy belt stock or 2x42 belts that aren't available in 2x27 to cut & splice on your own. I've never tried myself & not sure how successful the joint can be made DIY but I have seen people do it online.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 30, 2019)

I have to say that the drive wheel on this thing is a bit light weight. 
It’s about the thickness of a tin can with a thin hub. 
Likewise the top roller. I might try my hand at making a new drive and top roller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

